# Trivia 4/8



## luckytrim (Apr 8, 2019)

trivia 4/8
DID YOU KNOW...
Bacteria can grow and divide every twenty minutes,turning one  bacterial cell
into 16 million in just eight hours.

1. Who was the first US president to lose a re-election  campaign?
2. Hyperopia is the scientific name for what eye  condition?
3. What was the first name of Henry VIII's first wife  ?
4. What is the longest river in Ireland?
5. Where were the 1996 Summer Olympic Games held  ?
(Hint ; innocent people died...)
6. What were the most popular airplanes used by the British in  the battle of
Britain ?
7. Nathuram Godse and co-conspirator Narayan Apte on January  30,1948
assassinated .....
whom ?
8. What is the official language of Iran ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Venus is the only planet in our system that rotates clock-wise  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. John Adams
2. farsightedness
3. Catherine
4. the Shannon
5. Atlanta
6. Spitfire and Hurricane
7. Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi
8. Farsi

CRAP !!
Venus and Uranus are both spinning in different directions to  the other
planets around the Sun.
Venus spins on its axis from east to west, while Uranus is  tilted so far
over, it's virtually spinning on its side. Every other planet,  including our
own, spins from west to east, and scientists haven't figured  out why.

The planets should really all be spinning the same way: our  Solar System was
formed by a collapsing and rotating cloud of gas, and it's  thought that the
spin direction of most planets (like Earth) has been carried  over from that
ancient rotation.

But Venus and Uranus are the exceptions: they have what's  known as
retrograde rotation, spinning counter to the rotation of the  Sun. But how is
this possible?

One of the most long-standing hypotheses is that Venus and  Uranus originally
rotated counter-clockwise – like Earth and the other planets  still do – but
were struck at some point by massive objects (perhaps other  planets) that
sent them spinning in different directions.


----------

